
I wrote Bitbucket.org, a Mercurial hosting site. Doesn't seem to get much fuzz - xcubic
https://www.reddit.com/r/codeprojects/comments/78ref/ask_reddit_show_off_your_work_what_is_your/c05zmw7/
======
caymanjim
Maybe add [2009] to the title.

------
billconan
how long did it take to become popular?

